# Fast Artist Dongle



## wrightll (Sep 18, 2007)

Help, I just bought a T Jet 1000. I got the Fast Artist software with it but NO DONGLE. Any ideas on what I can do? Is there any place to get a replacement or can I use another way to print shirts. I have never used a DTG before not sure what to do.
Thanks


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

wrightll said:


> Help, I just bought a T Jet 1000. I got the Fast Artist software with it but NO DONGLE. Any ideas on what I can do? Is there any place to get a replacement or can I use another way to print shirts. I have never used a DTG before not sure what to do.
> Thanks


 Equipment Zone can help you out but it will co$t you an arm & a leg!!!!


----------



## wrightll (Sep 18, 2007)

Do I really need to use that software? or can I use something else? Or maybe buy a used one? Will the machine still run? again I'm new at the DTG.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

You can print from your computer, but no white ink and the image quality may suffer.

Try to print now so your printhead doesn't dry out if it still works at all.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## wrightll (Sep 18, 2007)

I haven't installed it yet. Wasn't sure about the software. I think it's been sitting awhile. All the jugs are new, not sure if it's ever even been used. Any pointers?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

If you are not using white ink and it's set up with 7 colors, you can use the EPSON driver. If you have white ink or cleaning fluid in the lines, you will have to use the RIP.


----------



## wrightll (Sep 18, 2007)

Is the Epson driver just to install the machine? Not sure how many colors, 4 I think. I have no idea what I'm doing. The machine is still in the box, it has a bunch of discs with it, not sure which ones. I did notice with the FastArtist it had all the disc's & paperwork, books, etc. But missing the dongle. I also has the instruction dvds I'll have to watch them to figure out the install.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Without the dongle you won't be able to use the RIP. If you have 7 colors, CMYK Lm Lc Lk then you don't need to install the RIP, you would just install the EPSON 2200 driver from Epson's site. If you don't have 7 colors, you will need to install the RIP.


----------



## smacity (Jun 24, 2012)

Go on ebay they have epson rips for around 400 bucks that will work with the epson 2200.

Sent from my SM-N900V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## wrightll (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't really know what I'm doing. Is there any specific Epson rip that I should get? Works like the Fast Art? It will do everything for me?
Thanks


----------



## smacity (Jun 24, 2012)

Is there ink in the lines of the machine? If so, you can't let it sit idle for more that a few days especially white ink which will clog in only a few days. What you have is a converted version of an epson 2200 7 color inkjet printer. It is set up cyan,black,magenta, yellow and three lines of white ink. So yes you need a rip software to use the printer. They range from 400 dollars to 2000. The one from equipment zone is old and out of date so you can do better. DTG printers are very fickle and our very easy to break expensive parts. The print head alone on the printer is 800 and is out of production. I don't know where you are located but you should try to go to a class for dtg at a place like equipment zone. You need to do test print and clean the head and capping station every other day at a minimum or you could severely damage your machine. If I were you I would flush the white lines with cleaning solution and only run cymk until you get the hang of it. White is completely unforgiving and will turn into cement in your lines and print head if you let it sit. If you have no ink in the lines you should put cleaning solution in all of the lines to keep the lines patent anfd the print head okay. You need a rip or the printer is useless to you.

Best of luck

Steve


----------



## wrightll (Sep 18, 2007)

There is no ink in the lines. It was cleaned & put away for a while. I haven't done anything with it yet. I wanted to make sure I have everything I need before I start it up. Can you recomend a rip software (reasonably priced) for beginers that I should get or where to get it? I looked on Ebay & got confused. I am located near DC. Don't know where I can take DTG classes here, will google it.


----------

